# Chinese herb



## bala (Dec 2, 2009)

Does any one use Chinese herb powder in soap making?
Such as 
Glycyrrhiza ( Chinese liquorice root)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycyrrhiza
Gardenia Powder for brown color.

May I know your experience?


----------

